# Спорт полдэнс



## Valia1449 (12 Мар 2016)

Добрый день!Такая ситуация,хочу заниматься полдэнсом (танцы на шесте),но протрузия поясничного отдела,вроде не большая,не значительная,но все равно боюсь,подскажите пожалуйста можно ли заниматься полдэнсом с таким диагнозом?спасибо


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2016)

*Valia1449*, здравствуйте!
Вас что-нибудь беспокоит?
Есть ли снимки МРТ?


----------



## Valia1449 (12 Мар 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Valia1449*, здравствуйте!
> Вас что-нибудь беспокоит?
> Есть ли снимки МРТ?


Да,раньше были боли при выгибании, да снимки есть.

Сейчас болей нет.


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2016)

*Valia1449*, рекомендую разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Мар 2016)

Если есть желание  - занимайтесь! Это ведь не тяжелая атлетика или пауэрлифтинг.


----------

